# Print Shop Wed Designer



## kinminis (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,
I made a web site with Print Shop Web Designer, I made 6 pages for my site. I linked my pages together and they work fine on my preview window. However when I upload them to my web host, the links to my additional pages do not work. The original home (index) page is there just fine. I have added links for sites that are already on the internet, (other web sites). But I cannot get my own links to work, what am I doing wrong? 

Also when I look at my preview on the bottom of the window where it should say www.kinneyminiatures.com/stallions it says this instead:
File:///C:/document%20and%20Settings/owner/local/%20settings/temp/The% I cannot read it any further than this as it will not allow me to see the entire thing. 

Please help !! Thanks 
www.kinneyminiatures.com


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ kinminis: I myself use another program to design my webpages, so I do not have any experience with Print Shop Web Designer. Anyway, it sounds like a problem with the way the links to your other webpages are done. Could you upload one of new pages to the internet and provide us with the link? This way we can easily check the code for links.


----------



## kinminis (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks, I got the problem resolved. It seems in my ftp directory the address where upload to my web host was listed twice like this:
public_html/public_html and not allowing it to load properly. Once I corrected that, the web page and all the links loaded perfectly. 

Steph


----------

